# Since everyone else is sharing..more powder coating



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mirror Sparkle Silver with Glass Clear










Dormant Blue/Glass Clear










Mirror Sparkle Silver











Pearlescent White










Iron Gunmetal Glimmer











Ocean Wave Blue faces and Mirror Black lips











Bronze Burst Metallic 












Ill post more pics later. Nothing as awesome as some other peoples but haven't had anyone willing to pay the price of having anything else done


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

awesome work :thumbup::beer:


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you sir. You all do some pretty nice stuff yourself. I've talked to you a few times at random shows, I'm friends with Matt Fisher to


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

HAHA--I like the title of the thread....

Nice work---keep it up!


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

haha thanks

next challenge is attempting to do a 2 tone wheel. soon as I get these last 2 wheels finished for someone.


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Enchanted Metallic Wrinkle Blue




















Broke the wheels down, powder coated and reassembled in 13hrs


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bicycles

















































More wheels:

Anodized red:










Cream:









Mirror White:









Sparkle Silver:





















Glacier White:





























20% Flat Black:










Mirror Black:









Why its called MIRROR Black:










Mayan Black Gold:










Bronze Burst Metallic:










If anyone is looking for someone to do powder coating, Im in the Frederick MD area


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sparkle Silver RS faces


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Did this Euro Scirocco 16v intake manifold Pearlescent White with Dormant Blue letters to match the Dormant Blue valve cover. First attempt at a 2 tone powder job...it was a learning experience to say the least haha


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Smoked Chrome intake manifold


















Pearlescent White turbo/intake manifold Dormant Blue letters










Mirror Black piping and valve cover for a VRT


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mirror Black intake manifold, Smoked Chrome fuel rail and valve cover


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Keep up the great work! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you sir


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbup:

Nice..I like the smoked chrome


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

deeeGLI said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Nice..I like the smoked chrome


I wish I had half your skills 

Thanks for the compliment though :thumbup:

Just finished 6 Porsche Phone Dials and a valve cover in Bronze Metallic Burst, and now I have 4 MB Battles to do in Snowcone White


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

sexy:thumbup:


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Snowcone White










Bronze Burst Metallic











Hoping to get my 4x4x6 oven next month so I can start doing motorcycle frames and such


----------



## FULLOFGLI (Mar 12, 2008)

Price on mayan black gold for my bbs rcs? They would need some before coating.


----------



## ajt023 (Dec 1, 2008)

top notch work man. now if i can only decide what im getting next so you can do em for me


----------



## rwett131 (Mar 21, 2009)

looks great man. i love the 2 tone intake :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks it was a pain. Now I know how to do it though 

Rockstar White (White with gold flake)


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

:thumbup:I love the whites! Looks great


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks. I just ordered a larger oven so I can move onto coating bigger things like motorcycle frames and such


----------



## r32flow (Jan 9, 2007)

Puss slime doo doo balls


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

r32flow said:


> Puss slime doo doo balls


Hater..

To bad you couldnt wait, I ordered my new oven and could do your engine block and stuff haha


----------



## r32flow (Jan 9, 2007)

Well I might have a trans for you. But the problem is I want the block and trans to match perfect so I dont want one to be PC and one paint.


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Getting more motorcycle stuff. Picking up my new oven on Sunday. Now I can start doing motorcycle/atv frames and large wheels


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just upgraded to a bigger oven 4x4x6

Now I can start doing motorcycle frames and such...Already have 1 BMW bike frame and parts to do, possibly a 4 wheeler frame and wheels and another custom motorcycle frame.


----------



## TheColbster (Jan 5, 2012)

got anything shiny, like chrome? if thats even possible


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

They make chrome, but it looks like silver after you put clear on.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks good kris :thumbup:

Id send you some work but your on the opposite side of the country


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

vento86 said:


> Looks good kris :thumbup:
> 
> Id send you some work but your on the opposite side of the country


Mail it haha


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Knocked these out tonight

20% flat black



















Did this stuff the other night:

Smoked Chrome











Dormant True Blue. That is a reflection not imperfection 










Sexy Copper and Ink Black










Up close view...... Green Glow Silver











All parts together equal....


----------



## ajt023 (Dec 1, 2008)

just picked up the wheels above today....Chris does top notch work. Thanks Chris my buddy cant wait to get back n get em sent him the pics n loves em.


----------



## .:R Driven (Dec 6, 2011)

harlequin80 said:


>


 Name of this silver and is there a clear over it? 

Please PM me price to powder coat 4 BBS RC Wheels.


----------



## .:R Driven (Dec 6, 2011)

Trying to decide on a silver for my BBS RC


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Its a single stage silver that I use. Requires no clear coat.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

kris. looking for a siler with all types of flake in it anychace the make a powder like that. lmk man thanks


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

wagner17 said:


> kris. looking for a siler with all types of flake in it anychace the make a powder like that. lmk man thanks


 You can always add a top coat of clear with extra flake


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

yesss.... im coming your way soon looking for a flake that is multi color and alot of it on top of silver


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

The problem is that the multicolor flake doesnt really stand out against anything other than black. I just made this the other night and you really only see the flake in the sun 

The clear has a bunch of different flake in it but you cant really see it unless its in the sun. 




















Same clear/flake over black


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

damn... i wanted it more noticable


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

I have a set of 17" Mercedes wheels I want to get powdercoated to the closest color you have to chrome. What kind of price range are we talking? I also have a set of Passat 16" steel wheels I want to get powder coated the same color as the top of my VW Bus. I also have some motorcycle parts I want to bring to you, and show you to get done. I have stuff backed up and need it done ASAP! Please let me know if you need pics, or if you just need me to drive up so you can see them. I live in southern MD. But I'll drive my parts up if your ready to do them.


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have so much work that I am backed up right now and can't take any more in.


They do make a chrome powder but it is more costly. 

If you want you can PM me and I can let you know some pricing.

I also can't guarantee an exact color match to a paint, but fairly close depending on the color.


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

NIC Kiwi Green




















NIC Penny Copper




















Mint Turquoise










Mirror Orange










Mirror Orange and Kruzin Aluminum










Kruzin Aluminum


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

RS'










Color matched bolts


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

I hope you're still at it. I need some rare parts coated. PM sent!:thumbup:


----------



## Gyro kidd (Jun 11, 2012)

nice !!


----------

